# Which switch do I get?



## 171586 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi all

I'm working on a new project and I have almost no electrical experience. :vs_laugh:

I want to light up my computer desktop area. I have one long LED strip, that I plan to cut into 3 strips; 1 long strip above my desktop (the actual desk), and 2 shorter strips for below the desktop, in a nook area where my actual computer tower is. The LED strip is a RGB strip (4 Pin connectors).

I want a slide switch that offers 3 settings;

*Position 1)*. Lights up _just _the area above my desktop (the desk) (strip 1).

*Position 2)*. Lights up _both _areas (all 3 strips).

*Position 3)*. Lights up _just _the nook area (strips 2 and 3)

I'm not afraid to do some soldering. :biggrin:

The thing I'm confused about is which type of switch to get to do this? I'm sure it's a "3 position switch", but with all this "SPDT/SPDT/etc." stuff, and the number of terminals they all have on them, my mind is spinning, lol.

I'd love for someone to tell me exactly which type I need for this, and how I should solder them to the switch (which color wires go to which terminal?)

The power source is a single plug. Actually it's this exact kit: amazon.com/gp/product/B076RNNH1F

Would greatly appreciate any help! :smile:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chicken Steve will be around shortly to say that you are an electrical professional and help you with this.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You want a DIY site.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

What's an Apple Bag??

IBTL


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ibtl


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

:smile:


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

You're probably going to need the switch your electrician sells you 

I'm sure a link will pop up soon to the DIY site.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

TichondriusGirl said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm working on a new project and I have almost no electrical experience. :vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


Hey, would you mind gifting me your rewards points before you go?


----------



## Joe Robert (Dec 21, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Chicken Steve will be around shortly to say that you are an electrical professional and help you with this.



I can’t tell if you’re insulting me or Steve, maybe both? Haha all good fun man


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

